# Add on question



## jkh429 (May 4, 2010)

I work for an urgent care center. We bill S9088 on our claims for the urgent care code. Can we also bill a 99051 for the weekends? I don't see anything saying we can't, but I wanted some other opinions. Thanks


----------



## cmcgarry (May 7, 2010)

You can bill it, but Medicare/Medicaid definitely won't pay for it, as it's considered bundled.  Many insurance companies won't pay for it either, especially if they base their payments/fee schedules on Medicare's.  I would check with some of your contracted insurance companies to see if they allow it or consider it bundled.

I hope this helps,


----------



## efuhrmann (Sep 20, 2010)

what is the overall reimbursement for S9088?  I realize Medicare won't pay but do other carriers?  What place of service is used?  Do your patients experience higher or lower copays with this code and POS?


----------

